# Building my first custom mauser....



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I have a Turk K.Kale 8mm mauser that I got a yr or so ago for 50.oo I'm finally getting ready to do a custom build on this action. I have done allot of research and found allot of great info on building these Turks.

I was/have been planning on building a .25-06 out of her. I'm a varmint hunter @ heart... but thought this would be a good versitle cart. to go with, but now I'm thinking a .22-250 or even a .220 swift.

What would you do? 1 of the above or somthing else entirely?

I'm just looking for some opinions on a good caliber to build this mauser action

(btw currently own 2 .223s, .308win, .30-06, .300wm, .22lr, .17hmr)


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are my thoughts for what it's worth.

The 25-06 is a fine varmint & thin skinned caliber and slots in real well with your current armory. I have built one in 25-06 and it is a personal favorite - moderate recoil and no sore shoulders at days end . Typical varmint loads using 75-85-87 gr bullets shoot flat and very fast and are devastating on varmints. Finding a good load won't be a problem as the quarter bore is not fussy and proven recipe starting points are available. Both of your long action 30 cals use slower powders so that's a fit with the 25-06. Feeding from a magazine may be an issue with the long cartridge lengths of the 25-06 with the large ring/short bolt turk version but shouldn't be a problem with a modified magazine or if you chose to single load. I think you will be ok on matching case head to bolt head. I would want to think about chamber pressure as the 25-06 can easily reach 62-63,000 cup with 95% case capacity load & long bullets. Mauser's are very robust actions and shouldn't be a problem but age and condition should be considered. Make sure your smith is knowledgable about this verson, type III.

I'm not a 22-250 fan so won't comment. I do have a 220 Swift and it's one sweet varmint round. It can be a bit fussy on loads - can be frustrating and I don't see much difference as compared to the .223.

You may want to consider a 6mm/.243.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Have you thought about the 257 Roberts? Or if you reload, the improved Roberts? A great, versatel varmit and deer load with a bit less bang than the 25-06. It would be a little bit differant than what you see every day, but with the standard Roberts you would still have a factory loaded and not wildcat chambering. You don't see a lot of Roberts on the used market because they are so much enjoyed by their owners. The 220 swift and 22-250 are great varmit getters, but you can purchase one cheaper than you can build one on a 98. Plus, you would likely get a rem 700 or Savage varmit gun to shoot a bit tighter than the 98. I have 98's chambered in 7mm rem mag, 35 Whelen improved, 358 Win, 250 savage improved, 257 Roberts, and 22-250. I like them all, but my newer Remmingtons, Rugers, ect will shoot tighter groups. If you are going to build a dual use gun for varmits and deer, the 98 action is a very good choice, but if you are looking for a varmit only long range gun, I think you would be better off with a Remington or Savage factory gun in 223, or 22-250. Then make your 98 into a large game gun. 338 win mag, 416 Taylor, 458, 300 win mag, 358 norma mag, 270 win, 30-06, or the best one out there, a 35 Whelen improved. :lol: :lol: Good luck with your choices, and you will love your 98, because it will be "yours".


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Whelen35,

I think your right on the money with the 257Roberts Imp, and as long as where going in that direction might I add a .260 Remington Imp. Both would be very good choices for the need listed varminting and thin skinned game. By the way I noticed you mentioned a 35 Whelen Imp what kind of balistics are you getting out of that. I'm kind of intrested if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

hummm now I have to look some more 

Yes i do reload... I'm a firm believer if you want the best accuracy out of your weapon ya need to reload! :sniper:

My long range Varminter is currently a custom AR15 with a 26" flutted HBar longest recorded kill was little over 400yrds on a yotie.

as far as big game... my .300wm fills the bill... Savage 110FP set in a boyd's laminate thumbhole stock... had to dump the POS ramline style stock.

I deffinately want a dual purpose with this rifle. but I will look hard @ all calibers before I commit. I apprecaite the imput! I love tinkering with weapons... So far... building ARs and doing inletting and bedding on my rifles. my .308 is a rechambered MAS36 with custom scope mount and sporterized the original stock. I'm looking forward to doing this mauser build.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck and let us know how it turns out I still think that you should do a ^.5mm either a .260 Imp or even a 6.5-06. Very dual purpose calibers there in both of them.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds like a very interesting project, will be looking to following your updates if you decide to share. We think alike, the 220 Swift is a Cooper Montana and the only rifle I have that was not a project. I've found that I can build a rifle at or very near the cost of a premimum commercial rifle with full knowledge of the tolerances and quality of the components. Plus, I gain the satisfaction of building to my specifications and level of performance.

I'm considered building my Spring project off a Mauser action. I've a used lathe set up so I'm ready for the necessary bolt head and chamber modifications. The 35 Whelen sounds interesting as does the 7mmSTW.

I just completed 2 rifles for my son and daughter for Christmas gifts -.243 for her and 6.5-284 for him both built on Savage actions, match barrels and custom stocks. Whenever we get a change to get together, there or here, we set aside at least one day at the range. It's great to share an interest with them, now that they are grown and have their own lives - hopefully we can continue if they ever decide it's time for grandkids.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Don't build anything until you have the receiver tested for hardness- some of the turkish actions are butter soft.


----------

